# The official Baileigh woodworking customer project thread



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Master woodworker Bill Wyko just took delivery of his new SD-174 drum / surface sander. He was kind enough to share his thoughts on the machine:

“Upon receiving it, I could tell right away this was a quality tool. Metal hood, not plastic l...ike some others out there, a top quality feed belt, probably the nicest I've come across, solid footing and a great finish. This machine made one helluva 1st impression and will be used and abused almost daily.”

Bill has been part of the Baileigh woodworking family for quite some time. He is well respected in the woodworking community as his woodworking skills are simply amazing. We are proud to have him on our team. Be on the lookout for Bill Wyko as the demand for his high end woodworking projects grow.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is a great success story of a father / som hobby that turned into a worldwide business.

http://metal.baileighindustrial.com/blog/cnc-wood-router-table-roundhouse-trackless-train-company/


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is the beginning of some nice cocktail tables Made by Mark Szuma out in California.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 11, 2013)

:icon_eek:


Baileigh Inc said:


> Here is the beginning of some nice cocktail tables Made by Mark Szuma out in California.


Dang that looks huge!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

The IJ-666 Jointer, breathing new life into firewood

Hello Baileigh, 

The other day I was building a fire and a few pieces of firewood were looking too nice to burn. I took them down to the jointer and ran them on adjacent faces to get a tight 90°. I finished them up on my table saw and planer. I now have some nice thick blanks for turning or re-sawing. I had wanted a jointer for years and took a chance on yours based on your company’s reputation in metal working and a great price for a larger machine than I would normally have bought. Great machine!

Thanks,
Kyle Young​​







​







​







​







​​


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

*David Cavallaro, Woodworking His Way into Retirement*

David Cavallaro is a retired technical salesman looking to continue his love of furniture making and woodworking in his newly found free time. A nice table saw would put the finishing touch on his shop at home and finalize his dream to have a complete woodworking space all to himself.

Being on a fixed income, David needed to get the most bang for his buck. Doing his homework and comparing different brands, models, prices and shipping charges, he contacted the Baileigh Industrial woodworking team for a quote.

After reviewing his woodworking goals and available space in his shop, the Baileigh team delivered a solid, yet economical solution. The TS-1040E-50 was the perfect fit.
David could not be happier.

He sent us this email:

“Finally got the saw up and running, the good news is that everything was square and no adjustments were necessary. If you are careful one person can assemble the saw no problem. Thank you. This machine cuts through wood like a hot knife through butter. The fence is great. The mechanism is nice and easy. I think I am going to like this saw.”


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

http://s694.photobucket.com/user/Baileigh_Industrial/media/dd_zpse478d2fa.jpg.html 

pretty big salt and pepper shakers those eh


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Manuka Jock said:


> pretty big salt and pepper shakers those eh


Thats funny, I think they were end tables.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Head Systems: Making Guitars with the WR-23 CNC Router Table
Brad Pophal has been a guitar enthusiast his whole life. Whether it is giving music lessons, re-stringing, tuning or repairing them, he always seems to have a guitar in his hand. The love for this instrument has crowned him the local “go-to guy” for guitars in the town of Irma, Wisconsin and the surrounding area. 
Brad had always dreamt of designing and manufacturing his own line of guitars, but never had the correct equipment. Determined to make his business a success, he picked up the phone and called the pros.

The WR-23 is a fully programmable CNC wood router table that came with everything he needed to get started. With the design software that was included and the free training, Brad was ready to make some waves in the guitar industry. 

Brad now designs and manufactures his own line of guitars all day long. The water cooled spindle allows him to run his machine 10 hours a day without the risk of overheating. From the cutting of wood bodies to the cutting and engraving of the custom aluminum components, the WR-23 performs all of these functions flawlessly all day, every day.
His reputation for quality has caused a bit of a problem for Brad as now he cannot keep up with the demand for his guitars…….careful what you wish for….wink…wink.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Big azz pics = scrolling back and forth to read the text... not for me. :no:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

mdntrdr said:


> Big azz pics = scrolling back and forth to read the text... not for me. :no:


I think I fixed it


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

mdntrdr said:


> Big azz pics = scrolling back and forth to read the text... not for me. :no:


They look normal to me....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> They look normal to me....


I'm happy for you... arty:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*way too wide at 1024 pix*



mdntrdr said:


> Big azz pics = scrolling back and forth to read the text... not for me. :no:


YEP! :thumbdown:

Right click on the photo, click on picture info, window opens with description.... 1024 wide X 767 pix

They may be different when viewed on a smart phone ... I donno?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> YEP! :thumbdown:
> 
> Right click on the photo, click on picture info, window opens with description.... 1024 wide X 767 pix
> 
> They may be different when viewed on a smart phone ... I donno?



Or... a dumb phone... :smile:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> They look normal to me....


Some of the folks on the forum prefer not to enable the default "Auto Image Resize" on their browsers. I have learnt rather than figure out why, it is easier just to post smaller pictures.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> Some of the folks on the forum prefer not to enable "Auto Image Resize" on their browsers. I have learnt rather than figure out why, it is easier just to post smaller pictures.


If you read the forum rules... they ask you not to upload pics that are that large. Not my rules.

I don't know why they don't make it so you can't upload large pics... :blink:

Doesn't really matter to me, I was just mentioning I wont scroll back and forth to read text associated with big azz pics. :smile:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> If you read the forum rules... they ask you not to upload pics that are that large. Not my rules.
> 
> I don't know why they don't make it so you can't upload large pics... :blink:
> 
> Doesn't really matter to me, I was just mentioning I wont scroll back and forth to read text associated with big azz pics. :smile:


No problem, but curious as to why you don't use browser default settings which will fix the scrolling?

I agree it is better to post smaller pictures, because it saves server storage requirements.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> No problem, but curious as to why you don't use browser default settings which will fix the scrolling?
> 
> I agree it is better to post smaller pictures, because it saves server storage requirements.


I was not aware of this setting.... :no:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> I was not aware of this setting.... :no:


Internet explorer - Advanced Options - scroll down to "Multimedia" section and enable the box "Automatic Image Resizing"


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> Internet explorer - Advanced Options - scroll down to "Multimedia" section and enable the box "Automatic Image Resizing"



IE is evil! I'll check my browser settings, Thanks. :smile:


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Switch to Chrome. Immediately.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

For the love of Turning: Joe and Lorelei De Angelis

Joe and Lorelei are a cute couple that have been in love with woodworking just about as long as they have been together. Lorelei was kind enough to write about her history in turning and her journey through the woodworking world.

“After we completed building our home in Buffalo Gap, TX in 2002, my husband and I started building furniture. One piece my husband Joe was making required some lathe work, which he started on the Craftsman bench model lathe we had. After a few minutes he became very frustrated because the piece was not turning out as he wanted, so I asked if I could help him. He showed me what to do, and I completed the piece without much problem. 



From that day on, any lathe work was mine to do. Since much of the wood we were using was Mesquite, I, needless to say, wore the Craftsman lathe out. Being a loving husband, Joe bought me a bigger, commercial grade variable speed lathe as my Valentine’s Day “roses”, so I could really pursue turning. We belonged to the Texas Mesquite Association (since we built Mesquite furniture), and there I met Charlie Roberts, a retired farmer from the San Angelo, TX area, who took me under his wing and taught me many tricks and techniques.

We participated in the Texas Mesquite Shows and other craft shows in the Texas area over the years from 2004-2006. We won best of show in the woodworking category for our work which included the bowls, lamps and plates I’d turned, and our Mesquite furniture.



When we moved to Arkansas in 2011, the lathe was too heavy to move, so it, along with our entire shop, was donated to the Ben Richie Boys Ranch, in Abilene, TX. Once we got settled here in Arkansas, Joe decided it was past time for me to get back to turning, so he researched the various lathes available on the market, and decided on the Baileigh 1840 variable speed lathe, as the best product for the money, size and features we needed. Since purchasing it for me in 2013, I am once again, back at turning, and am enjoying my Baileigh lathe, which is great for the type of work I do.

I appreciate how solid and well-built it is, and how it does all I require of it. I especially enjoy the variable speed feature, which is helpful when turning hardwood.”

Thanks Lorelei and welcome to the Baileigh family


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

*The Woodworking Nurse, Michelle Blair*

Nurse by day and Woodworker by night, Michelle Blair has embraced her woodworking addiction with vigor. Self-taught and full of ambition, she is making some waves in the online woodworking scene. 

With her TS-1040P-50 table saw and MC-625 mortising machine she has tackled some pretty serious projects to date. From simple memory boxes to full blown kitchen islands, she has showcased her skills throughout her own house as well as for a loyal following of customers. She prides herself as an extremely competent and self-sufficient woodworker with a heightened attention to detail.

The team at Baileigh Industrial Woodworking is honored to be a part of Michelle’s dream and help showcase her work. Be on the lookout for the Woodworking Nurse, Michelle Blair.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

*“A jar of elbow grease”……Woodworking with Dan Thomack*

Thomack Custom Cabinets is located in Appleton, Wisconsin. Owner and CEO Dan Thomack is the incredible talent behind the success of the company. With more work than he can keep up with, his business has grown exponentially over the past several years.

Specializing in custom cabinets, covered counter tops, architectural millwork, carving, and many other custom woodworking skills, many of his creations are done the old fashioned way…..by hand. You won’t find any CNC routers or automated machinery in his shop, just a giant jar of elbow grease and a bucket full of woodworking passion.

Dan stops by from time to time and shares his latest projects with our team. Many are from his personal ventures done in his spare time around his property. His house is like a woodworking museum, full of his life’s work and insanely ambitious woodworking projects. 

All of these projects were done by hand…….no joke......even the hand carved “Thomack Custom Cabinet” sign. 

Be on the lookout for more work from Dan Thomack and the crew at Thomack Custom Cabinets. You can check out his website here:

http://thomackscustomcabinets.com/gallery/


----------

